
Show HN: Magic K8s Ball – Answers to Your Kubernetes Questions - dsnuh
https://magick8sball.github.io
======
dsnuh
I cobbled this together from codepen snippets as a fun way to learn how to add
static assets to a Go binary using go generate. Just something silly I made to
show to my co-workers that I thought others might get a chuckle from.

P.S. - Pull requests welcome. I suck at CSS, etc. and there are text overflow
issues I am not sure how to fix.

